# Anyone in the St. Louis area available to take two girls in?



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I came across this ad: http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pet/1627678791.html on craigslist. I have all boys and want to expand to have both boys and girls eventually, but don't have the room, supplies, or cages to take them in unless I have to. If anyone on here wants two girls or knows someone in the STL area who wants them, here's the link! I emailed the person and told them if noone adopts them in the next couple of weeks I'd take them in if it came with the cage. Even if I do take them in, I'll probably need to rehome them shortly thereafter! I'd just hate to see them go to the wrong place, though I understand pet allergies.

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up!


----------

